# U-Stew



## coco

Thinking of changing Coco's diet. He's almost 7months now and getting tired of his puppy kibble and wet food. Also I have to confess, he's had a taste of human food now and again. I'm not quite comfortable with the raw food but the cooked food with the U-Stew sounds more for me. Has anyone here used this? And if so, what about when I board him, will they take that food.
Thanks for the input.
Lucia


----------



## StarrLhasa

I hadn't heard of it, but I found their website, and sounds like really good stuff.

http://www.knowbetterpetfood.com/U-Stew

As far as whether your boarding facility will take the food - frozen, I presume - I guess you will just have to ask if they have the freezer space.


----------



## ruthann

I have been feeding Annabelle U-stew for the last month. I feed her baked chicken breast and Flint River lamb and brown rice kibble for breakfast and the U-stew and cooked meat for supper. I am also afraid of raw meat and my Vet is also against raw meat feeding. She likes the U-Stew but I have not decided whether to discontinue the kibble because I travel to visit my children and the U-Stew and meat has to be frozen. I use the poly 1 oz muffin bakers to freeze and give her two for the U-Stew meal. She weighs 10 lbs now and the Vet wants her back to the 9 lbs she weighed last year. I'd like to know how any one else feeding U-stew to their Haw is doing. Ruthann


----------



## Ellie NY

I've been feeding Eli home cooked for about 3 weeks with beef and we've seen a significant change as he no longer has diarrhea (I'm convinced he has a sensitivity to poultry, particularly chicken). I've been concerned that he's not getting the vitamins and minerals he needs and I can't trick him into taking a multi-vitamin. U-stew looks like a great supplement. I'm going to order the trial size and see how it goes.


----------



## coco

Well I ordered the next size up from the trial size, figurering I'd save on shipping. I made Coco's first batch with ground chop meat and it was very soupy. It did thicken up after it was frozen but the little bugger ate a little and walked away. So I called the company and they suggested I add less water. I tried it again this time with chicken breast (his favorite) and no go, he was not having it. So before I freezed it I rinsed off the U-Stew and added some grated Parmasean cheese and he lapped it up. I was very disappointed, but I spoiled him! Anyway now I make him ground chicken and beef and chicken breast add some carrots or peas a hard boiled egg and some kibble. Sometimes he picks around the kibble but most time he eats it with the rest of his food. It's been so frustrating, but it's my fault for letting those beautiful eyes and expression get to me. I think U-Stew is a good product and if your dog will eat it that's great.


----------



## ruthann

I am just getting ready to buy a larger size of the U-Stew. I don't know of any other product that supplies the vitamins and minerals to cooked meat which makes a complete diet. I do believe that meat is the basic diet needed but MUST add the other nutrients to maintain health. Annabelle has never been a good eater. I want to control the meat she gets so I know it is fresh and good quality. We all want the same thing, to give our little ones the best we can provide. I have been feeding the U-stew for about three weeks. I intend to try it for a few more weeks and reassess her food. Ruthann


----------



## Ellie NY

I've begun homecooking too and it's resolved the diahrrea (he has sensitivity to poultry)! I'd like to try u-stew but I worry that it's too much protein if added to ground beef or beef chuck (with veggies). He turns his nose at it most of the time, much like everything else I've ever tried to feed him including kibble, canned and raw! That's a lot of wasted expensive food. 

How often and how much do you feed your dogs? Eli is 13 months (so considered an adult, I think) and around 14 lbs. I've been feeding him about 2/3 cup 2x a day.


----------



## coco

Coco is 7 months old now and weighs around 18 lbs I know he's a big boy. Anyway I feed him twice a day about 1 cup of chicken breast, ground chicken, ground beef, ground turkey carrots and peas and maybe some pasta or rice. I do try to hide some kibble in there and some chunks from Natural Balance log but he usually leaves it behind. He won't eat the meat with U-Stew in it. I know I spoiled him and wish I never started him on people food. My last hope is a woman named Sabine at betterdogcare.com. She has meal plans specialized for your dog. I'll let you know how it goes.
Lucia and Coco


----------



## Thumper

There are a few products on Only Natural pet.com that are similar to the ustew,

You can still add the supplements to the meat, sometimes I mix Gucci's powdered vitamins and mineral supplements into the baby rice cereal (the Gerber blue box rice cereal) Just a wee bit, a few spoons with the supplements mixed in, here are the ones I am currently using and rotating:

http://www.onlynaturalpet.com/products/Only-Natural-Pet-Super-Daily-Vitamins-Enzymes/999064.aspx

http://www.onlynaturalpet.com/products/Only-Natural-Pet-Super-Daily-Greens/999176.aspx

http://www.onlynaturalpet.com/products/Only-Natural-Pet-CoQ10/999230.aspx

http://www.onlynaturalpet.com/products/Only-Natural-Pet-Super-Daily-Vitamins-Skin-Coat/999065.aspx

I also have these premixes:
.._IF you would like a small sample of the Dr. Harveys add on to meat mix to try, I'd be happy to drop some in the mail so you don't waste money on stuff they won't eat, lol_ Just send me a pm with your address(s)

http://www.onlynaturalpet.com/products/Dr-Harveys-Canine-Health-Pre-Mix-Dog-Food/269000.aspx

http://www.onlynaturalpet.com/produ...-Bowl-Grain-Free-Pre-Mix-Dog-Food/269004.aspx

Kara


----------



## coco

Kara,
Thanks so much for the info. Did you do this on your own research? There is so much to choose from. My only concern is the amount to give is for an adult dog. Coco is only 7 months. Should I just reduce the amount? I sorry for all the questions but which one do you use exactly.

Thanks in advance,
Lucia and Coco


----------



## TilliesMom

We HAD to take our pup off of kibble due to a severe skin outbreak connected to food allergies. I contacted Sabine and we have been working together since. Once you get it all figured out, homecooking isn't THAT big of a deal and SO much better for our pups! If you want any advice or tips, feel free to send me a message! I never in a BILLION years would have thought I would be homecooking for a DOG! LOL but, well, here I am.  Although I will warn you, at the outset, it IS very intimidating and over whelming... 
oh, also you said you feed 1 cup a day, is that total or just 1 cup of chicken?? That seems like an awful lot of food to me, espeically for a 7 month old pup... hopefully Sabine can guide you to amounts to feed! Tillie gets total maybe 1/2-1/3 cup of food a day, but she is only 9 lbs...
good luck!!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

TilliesMom said:


> We HAD to take our pup off of kibble due to a severe skin outbreak connected to food allergies. I contacted Sabine and we have been working together since. Once you get it all figured out, homecooking isn't THAT big of a deal and SO much better for our pups! If you want any advice or tips, feel free to send me a message! I never in a BILLION years would have thought I would be homecooking for a DOG! LOL but, well, here I am.  Although I will warn you, at the outset, it IS very intimidating and over whelming...
> oh, also you said you feed 1 cup a day, is that total or just 1 cup of chicken?? That seems like an awful lot of food to me, espeically for a 7 month old pup... hopefully Sabine can guide you to amounts to feed! Tillie gets total maybe 1/2-1/3 cup of food a day, but she is only 9 lbs...
> good luck!!


I am wondering, after your initial investment in the tools and supplements to start making the homecooked diets, is it much more expensive that the high end holistic kibble?
Is it less expensive than the canned high end foods?


----------



## Luciledodd

I can't help commenting about "home cooking" for our dogs. When I was a girl there was no such thing as dog food (at least not in my house). The dinner plates were raked into a bowl and everything went out to the dog or dogs. They thrived and I never heard of food allergies or such. Actually, I still feed my Rosie a version of this diet. I save leftovers or cook an extra hamburger or chop for her to give along with the kibble. this morning she got all the left over scrambled eggs. The dogs of old didn't get supplements either. I suppose the variety of their food gave them all the vitamins they needed. Remember that all families had cooked, sit-down meals consisting of vegetables bread and meat usually 3 times a day. So for those of us that cook meals still, it is an easy thing to add a little extra in for the dog. I sometimes give Rosie trimmings from raw meat also. She expecially loves those.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Luciledodd said:


> I can't help commenting about "home cooking" for our dogs. When I was a girl there was no such thing as dog food (at least not in my house). The dinner plates were raked into a bowl and everything went out to the dog or dogs. They thrived and I never heard of food allergies or such. Actually, I still feed my Rosie a version of this diet. I save leftovers or cook an extra hamburger or chop for her to give along with the kibble. this morning she got all the left over scrambled eggs. The dogs of old didn't get supplements either. I suppose the variety of their food gave them all the vitamins they needed. Remember that all families had cooked, sit-down meals consisting of vegetables bread and meat usually 3 times a day. So for those of us that cook meals still, it is an easy thing to add a little extra in for the dog. I sometimes give Rosie trimmings from raw meat also. She expecially loves those.


Lucile, I am willing to make some changes but want to do whatever will help with the tearing,stains, if possible...I do know some of the foods out there are not as good as we think they are!!!


----------



## TilliesMom

I think we just each have to do what we think is best both for our kids and our fur-kids...

As far as expense, it is a ALOT cheaper to do homecooking compared to canned, compared to high end kibble, I think it would depend on which kibble you use?
For example, for veggies I buy a bag of kale, cauliflower, spinach from Trader Joes at 1.99 a bag and we grow our own squash. So about $6 for the veggies, I steam and portion out then puree... it makes 4 weeks worth of veggies. Then each week I fry up a lb of hamburger which is 3.49 at Trader joes and add the pre-portioned veggies to the meat. so, I guess a month it works out to... $20? I can imagine feeding canned is much more than that a month?


----------



## ruthann

I make 2 months worth of food and freeze in meal portions. I use 6 lbs, 98% lean ground beef, 5 lbs. chicken breast, 3 bags veggies (broccoli, carrots, peas, green beans and squash) U-stew. I also use Flint River, about 2 lbs per two months, Greek yogurt about quart per two months and two cans pumpkin which I freeze in small ice cube trays for treats. I just ruffly added up cost and it costs about $32. per month. Annabelle eats about 1/2 cup spread between two meals offered per day. I also give her salmon when I buy it for myself. She loves it. Thats only about $1 per day and canned is around $3 at my vets and I don't like the ingredients listed, therefore I know she is better fed with my homemade food. Ruthann


----------



## StarrLhasa

Thanks for the details, Ruthann.


----------

